
1940s Florida in Kodachrome - brightsize
https://flashbak.com/1940s-florida-in-kodachrome-412315/
======
Gibbon1
It's whack my childhood is closer to the late 40's than it is today. There was
enough of that left in the 60's that those pictures feel familiar.

------
rootsudo
Really scary that's Tampa Bay -

